# Haydn: The Creation recording recommendations?



## VanCrusty (Jun 17, 2016)

I am becoming a fan of oratorio and would like to hear some favorite recordings of Haydn: _The Creation_.

Thank you :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

VanCrusty said:


> I am becoming a fan of oratorio and would like to hear some favorite recordings of Haydn: _The Creation_.
> 
> Thank you :tiphat:


In the original language or in English? Karajan on DG and David Willcocks for an English version wich is very beautiful with Kings College Cambridge.

If you are interested in a HIP recording ,there is also a famous recording with Gardiner (archiv)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------

